# Transalpbericht auf 3sat - jetzt



## Bikermike (29. April 2006)

17:30 - 18:00


----------



## Coffee (29. April 2006)

ich gugg schon *sabber*

noch 125 tage bis zum alpen X

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (29. April 2006)

Naja, war etwas arg seicht. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.


----------



## kamikater (29. April 2006)

Schei$$e, habs verpennt   Hat die Sendung jemand aufgenommen und kann sie mir in irgendeiner Form zur Verfügung stellen? Danke schon mal!


----------



## Hero1958 (29. April 2006)

Wiederholung am Sonntag 30.04.06 04:35 Uhr und Mittwoch 03.05. 11:30 Uhr.


----------



## DinoS (29. April 2006)

Die Bilder machten Lust auf die Dolomiten und sie zeigten schön, dass es nicht immer die Gardaseeautobahn sein muss.


----------



## Splash (30. April 2006)

kamikater schrieb:
			
		

> Schei$$e, habs verpennt   Hat die Sendung jemand aufgenommen und kann sie mir in irgendeiner Form zur Verfügung stellen? Danke schon mal!



Ich habe gerade bei 3Sat auf der Homepage gesichtet, dass man verpasste Sendungen auch auf DVD oder VHS bestellen kann. Preis ist jeweils anzufragen:
http://www.3sat.de/specials/88210/index.html
Ich bin ja nun schon mal gespannt, was das dann kosten soll. Ist ja auch für Sammler interessant ...


----------



## wing (30. April 2006)

Oder hats jemand aufgenommen und kanns per torrent verfügbar machen?

wing


----------



## black (30. April 2006)

ich habs auf vhs!  
muss mal sehn wer mir das auf den rechner spielen kann...  

jungs -> werds mir gleich nochmal reinziehen...


----------



## trekkinger (30. April 2006)

Trailseeker schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, war etwas arg seicht. Da hätte man mehr draus machen können.


Stimmt!
Dagegen fand ich die DVD Alpencross dann im Nachhinein gut gemacht.Schade nur, dass die Helmkamera nicht funktionierte.


----------



## Carsten (30. April 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> Dagegen fand ich die DVD Alpencross dann im Nachhinein gut gemacht.Schade nur, dass die Helmkamera nicht funktionierte.



der nächste Film kommt mit viel Helmcam...garantiert. Erste Szenen bereits im Kasten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (30. April 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> der nächste Film kommt mit viel Helmcam...garantiert. Erste Szenen bereits im Kasten...


Darauf warten wir schon *lechts* *sabber*


----------



## helluvastar (30. April 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> der nächste Film kommt mit viel Helmcam...garantiert. Erste Szenen bereits im Kasten...



na prima.

dann setz mich schon mal auf die aboliste !

wenn der 2. nur halb so gut wird, wie der erste
ist es schon ein kauf wert.


----------



## trekkinger (30. April 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> der nächste Film kommt mit viel Helmcam...garantiert. Erste Szenen bereits im Kasten...


Man darf gespannt sein! 


Ich muss mir ja noch den anderen Film besorgen und anschauen. Ob ich mal meine Stadt-Bibliothek mit einem Tipp beglücke?


----------



## Kleinblattagent (30. April 2006)

Guten Abend,

hat einer zufällig eine Ahnung welche Musik im Hintergrund lief? Es waren dort immer, glaube ich, zwei Stücke zu hören. Ein seichteres und ein etwas flotteres. 

          Gruß

               Michael


----------



## claumo (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

hat inzwischen jemand den Film im .mpeg-Format und könnte den zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre super...


----------



## Carsten (1. Mai 2006)

Wie Ihr oben seht gibts den Beitrag wohl zu kaufen. Da die Sache auf jeden Fall urheberechtlich geschützt ist, bitte ich darum Tausch-, Verkauf und Kopierabitionen hier nicht öffentlich kund zu tun. Es sei denn der Rechteinhaber stimmt dem ausdrücklich zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## claumo (1. Mai 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Ihr oben seht gibts den Beitrag wohl zu kaufen. Da die Sache auf jeden Fall urheberechtlich geschützt ist, bitte ich darum Tausch-, Verkauf und Kopierabitionen hier nicht öffentlich kund zu tun. Es sei denn der Rechteinhaber stimmt dem ausdrücklich zu.



...da hast Du natürlich Recht  - Asche auf mein Haupt!


----------



## Splash (1. Mai 2006)

claumo schrieb:
			
		

> ...da hast Du natürlich Recht  - Asche auf mein Haupt!




Bin natürlich gespannt, wie die von 3Sat jetzt erst mal reagieren. Angeboten ists ja und haben will ichs auch so oder so ...


----------



## Christer (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich bei einer "organisierten" Transalp üblich das man einen extra Gepäck Transport dabei hat? Eine der Teilnehmerrinnen hatte ja abends eine riesen Reisetasche auf der Hütte. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## DinoS (2. Mai 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ist es eigentlich bei einer "organisierten" Transalp üblich das man einen extra Gepäck Transport dabei hat? Eine der Teilnehmerrinnen hatte ja abends eine riesen Reisetasche auf der Hütte.
> 
> ...



Ja, Gepäcktransport ist bei organisierten oder geführten Transalps durchaus üblich wenn einige Übernachtungen im Bereich der "Verkehrswege" liegen und das ist bei manchen Hütten der Fall. Das ist auch mit ein Grund dafür, warum ich lieber mit einem guten Veranstalter trample und meine Kondition lieber für die Trails als den Gepäcktransport einsetze 

Da ich bei der gesendeten Transalp dabei war muss ich sagen, das Gepäck hätte ich nicht auch noch gebraucht 

Cheers


----------



## Christer (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,



			
				DinoS schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich bei der gesendeten Transalp dabei war muss ich sagen, das Gepäck hätte ich nicht auch noch gebraucht
> 
> Cheers



Dann bist Du der nette Herr mit dem weißen Cannondale Hardtail? Wenn ja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Transalp. Eine super Leistung, erstrecht in dem dem Alter. 

Können die Hütten die so hoch liegen denn noch mit dem Auto angefahren werden? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## DinoS (2. Mai 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nettes Kompliment von Dir. danke. Nein, alle Hütten natürlich nicht, doch viele ja und sei es mit dem Jeep. Die Transalps die ich so kenne, übernachten aber meistens im Tal ( die TV-Transalp leider nicht )und das ist auch gut so, alleine schon wegen dem Geruch so nach einiger Zeit wie Du Dir vorstellen kannst 
Dass wir ein Begleitfahrzeug brauchten ergab sich schon aus der Menge Equipment was die TVler da so alles mitschleppen um Filme zu machen. Schade, dass es dazu keinen Trailer gibt, denn das war zeitweise akrobatisch was der Kameramann da so vollbrachte.

Cheers

DinoS ( der Name steht für mein Alter)


----------



## trekkinger (2. Mai 2006)

Nabend Helmut!

Auch von mir ein fettes Lob für die erbrachte Leistung! 


So stelle ich mir das Älterwerden auch für mich vor. Spass am Leben und körperlich, sowie geistig Fit.


Kai
PS: Wie bist Du denn auf dieses Forum gekommen? Bist ja neu.


----------



## MATTESM (2. Mai 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wie bist Du denn auf dieses Forum gekommen? Bist ja neu.



nun das ist für den dino kein problem. er war auch der erste teilnehmer den ich bis dato gesehen habe, der im vorfeld hintergrundinformationen zu allen teilnehmern aufgrund der teilnehmernamensliste zusammengegoogelt hatte 

wer kurzfilm im web sehen möchte: 
http://www.3sat.de/tips/sportiv/90542/index.html

und den langen schau ich mir auch dann irgendwann mal an, bin wohl fast der letzte der ihn noch nicht kennt...

..m..


----------



## trekkinger (2. Mai 2006)

Aha. Und in welchem Verhältnis stehtst Du zu dem TransAlp? 
Wohl auch dabeigewesen also!?


----------



## DinoS (2. Mai 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> nun das ist für den dino kein problem. er war auch der erste teilnehmer den ich bis dato gesehen habe, der im vorfeld hintergrundinformationen zu allen teilnehmern aufgrund der teilnehmernamensliste zusammengegoogelt hatte
> 
> wer kurzfilm im web sehen möchte:
> http://www.3sat.de/tips/sportiv/90542/index.html
> ...



Ja MATTESM, nur dich habe ich im Vorfeld nicht gefunden, hätte ich das, wäre ich schon früher mit dir in die Dolomiten gefahren*seufz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DinoS (2. Mai 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Und in welchem Verhältnis stehtst Du zu dem TransAlp?
> Wohl auch dabeigewesen also!?



Hallo trekkinger,

ich befürchte den Kollegen zu kennen. Ich befürchte aber auch, dass wenn er es ist, dass er so hohe Standards bei der Führung von Transalps erreicht hat, dass es schwer sein wird mit weniger zufrieden zu sein. Fahre mal mit ihm und du wirst mir zustimmen.Besser geht`s nicht. Und nun ist`s aber gut gell


----------



## trekkinger (3. Mai 2006)

Moin!

Bin zwar jetzt erst recht neugierig, lasse aber locker. 

Aber witzig, "vorhin" schaue ich noch den Film und jetzt schreibe ich mit einem der Teilnehmer. *g*

Schönen Tag !
Kai


----------



## clemson (3. Mai 2006)

der liebe m............. ist  der guide......und ein lago feinschmecker von allerfeinsten


----------



## MarkBB (3. Mai 2006)

Aber eins muß man dem Bericht lassen, der macht wirklich Lust auf 'ne Transalp. Und dank Helmut weiß ich das ich das richtige bike und noch lang Zeit zum trainieren hab!  
Echt klasse Leistung! 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Christer (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

falls den Bericht jemand verpasst hat: Gleich von 11:30 h bis 12:00 h kommt die Wiederholung auf 3Sat. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Schreiner (3. Mai 2006)

Video ist Programmiert


----------



## DinoS (3. Mai 2006)

MarkBB schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eins muß man dem Bericht lassen, der macht wirklich Lust auf 'ne Transalp. Und dank Helmut weiß ich das ich das richtige bike und noch lang Zeit zum trainieren hab!
> Echt klasse Leistung!
> 
> Grüßle Mark



Hallo Mark,

dass ich mal zum "Transalpsaurier" werde, hätte ich mir auch nicht träumen lassen, doch für die TVler war es wohl wichtig zu zeigen, dass Transalps auch von Opa`s noch zu bewältigen sind, d.h. wir müssen uns in den Bergen in Zukunft wohl an Graue Panther gewöhnen müssen 

Cheers

Helmut


----------



## MarkBB (3. Mai 2006)

DinoS schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. wir müssen uns in den Bergen in Zukunft wohl an Graue Panther gewöhnen müssen



Solang sie soviel Humor haben, hoff ich das sie nicht aussterben 

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Christer (3. Mai 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> falls den Bericht jemand verpasst hat: Gleich von 11:30 h bis 12:00 h kommt die Wiederholung auf 3Sat.



    und über DVB-T Düsseldorf/Ruhrgebiet läuft auf dem 3Sat Kanal gerade der ZDF "Infokanal". Super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subraid (3. Mai 2006)

Na das nenne ich doch mal interaktives Fernsehen!
Eben noch den Bericht gesehen, jetzt schon mit dem Guide und DinoS im Forum darüber schwätzen.  

Also der Bericht hat mir sehr gut gefallen und hat den Wunsch in mir, ne geführte Transalp zu fahren, wieder verstärkt. Auch die Route hat sich gut angehört. Hachja, wenn dann mal das Studium rum ist und etwas Geld übrig ist melde ich mich bei dir, MATTESM 

Und immerhin weiß DinoS jetzt wie man am Berg anfährt, fehlen nur noch die Klickis am Rad  
Also DinoS, wenn ich in Deinem Alter auch noch so aktiv bin wie Du es bist kann ich ja noch n paar Transalp schaffen (hey, aber so alt wie MattesM das am Ende des Berichts hinstellt bist Du doch garnicht ).

Bei dem einen Spruch vom Guide an der einen Steigung (Pfundererjoch?) hat's mich ja schier weggehauen: "Die Leute leiden fröhlich vor sich hin" .

Könnt ihr vielleicht noch etwas über die Dreharbeiten berichten? Wie kam z.B. das Kamerateam mit den ganzen Gerätschaften hinterher, Auto?

cya, Boris


----------



## MATTESM (3. Mai 2006)

Subraid schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr vielleicht noch etwas über die Dreharbeiten berichten? Wie kam z.B. das Kamerateam mit den ganzen Gerätschaften hinterher, Auto?
> 
> cya, Boris




guckst du hier http://www.ulpbike.de/tvtransalp.html

und für ein paar (allerdings wenige) making off szenen hier http://www.ulpbike.de/clips/ulpbike best 05 high.wmv

beeindruckend war der kollege auf der enduro, wenn er mit kameramann tom, dieser rückwärts auf dem moped sitzend und filmend, den pfunderer-trail hinuntergeritten ist  mit sondergenehigung, versteht sich. 

..m..


----------



## DinoS (3. Mai 2006)

Bei dem einen Spruch vom Guide an der einen Steigung (Pfundererjoch?) hat's mich ja schier weggehauen: "Die Leute leiden fröhlich vor sich hin"

Ja ja so isser halt der gute ....m.... Leiten und Leiden lassen ist das Motto seines Guidelebens. Das scheinen (gute) Guides mit Zahnärzten gemein zu haben: sich am Schmerz anderer auch noch freuen. Sehr verwerflich. Der Kameramann war von derselben Sorte: "könnt ihr bitte die Passage nochmals fahren?". Nochmal wäre ja ok gewesen, aber mindestens 5 mal pro Einstellung? So kann man eine Transalp auch verlängern. Nun, zu seiner Entlastung sei gesagt, das Mordsdrum Kamera an die unmöglichsten Orte zu schleppen, rücklings auf der Enduro dem Fahrer blindlings zu vertrauen nötigte mir doch gehörigen Respekt ab. Dennoch, zwei Versuche pro Einstellung hätten doch auch genügt. Sollte Tom das lesen, reklamiere ich schon mal Freibier für mich.

DinoS der graue Alpenpanther freut sich auf Freibier


----------



## Fubbes (4. Mai 2006)

Gut gemachter Bericht, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Besonders die Zwischeninterviews.
Habe ja auch selbst schon ein Transalp-Video erstellt und weiß um die Schwierigkeiten für gutes Filmmaterial.

Was man aber erwähnen sollte: bis Cortina ist ja nun kein kompletter Transalp, das ist ja noch mitten in den Bergen. Und abseits der Hauptrouten war die Strecke auch nicht. Geisel, Pfitscher, Pfunderer und Limojoch gehören sicher zu den bekanntesten in den Bergen. Eine schöne Strecke ist es trotzdem. 
Das Karwendel bei schönem Wetter zu erleben ist aber in der Tat nicht so einfach ...

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Splash (4. Mai 2006)

Hab heute die Antwort bekommen - nur für Leute, die sich für so ne DVD interessieren:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Aman,
> 
> wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Interesse am ZDF-Programm und sind gerne bereit, Ihnen eine VHS-Kassette / DVD-R der unten genannten Sendung zu überlassen. Leider verfügt das ZDF nicht über einen Vorrat an eigens angefertigten VHS-Kassetten / DVD-R, sondern es müssen individuell Kopien von einem VHS-Sendemitschnitt gefertigt werden. Die durch diese Einzelanfertigung entstehenden Kosten, müssen wir an Sie weitergeben.
> 
> ...



35  find ich relativ happig ... naja ... evtl kommts ja noch mal und ich nehms dann auf ...


----------



## MarkBB (4. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass es sich bei der anzufertigenden Kopie um eine Privatkopie im Rahmen des § 53 Abs. 1 Urhebergesetz handelt, die von Ihnen nur zum persönlichen eigenen Gebrauch verwendet werden darf. Es ist daher nicht gestattet, die Kopie zu anderen Zwecken außerhalb dessen zu verwenden, wie z.B. zum Verleih, zur Vorführung, zum Verkauf (auch nicht für Internetauktionen) oder zur Weitergabe an Dritte etc. Ebenfalls nicht gestattet ist, die Kopie zu bearbeiten, zu kürzen, zu ergänzen oder in sonstiger Weise zu verändern. Wir bitten um Verständnis für diesen Hinweis.



??? Soweit ich weiß, darf man doch für eine Privatkopie kein Geld verlangen? Hab das UHG grad nicht vorliegen, aber AFAIK sind 7 kostenlose Kopien für Freunde/Verwandte genehmigt, sofern das Material keinen Kopierschutz hat. Aber kann ein Sender Privatkopien verkaufen? Gibt's hier bikende Juristen? 

Grüßle Mark

P.S.: Mehr als 1,-/Minute grenzt ja schon an Wucher (auch wenn der Bericht echt gut gemacht ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (4. Mai 2006)

kauft www.abenteuer-alpencross.de. Die kostet nur 15,-EUR und das ist ein fairer Preis.


----------



## MATTESM (4. Mai 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> kauft www.abenteuer-alpencross.de. Die kostet nur 15,-EUR und das ist ein fairer Preis.



sympatische werbung! 

..m..


----------



## Splash (4. Mai 2006)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> kauft www.abenteuer-alpencross.de. Die kostet nur 15,-EUR und das ist ein fairer Preis.



die hab ich schon im Regal stehen - allerdings bringt mir das auch nicht unbedingt das 3sat-Vid zum fairen Preis. Aber ist ja schon fast Spam ...


----------



## DinoS (4. Mai 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> die hab ich schon im Regal stehen - allerdings bringt mir das auch nicht unbedingt das 3sat-Vid zum fairen Preis. Aber ist ja schon fast Spam ...




Cool wäre, wenn sich DIMB oder das "Forumsmanagement" hier an das ZDF mit der Bitte um Preisnachlass für Mitglieder bemühen würde. Kennt jemand solche Würdenträger die das mal versuchen könnten?


----------



## pongi (4. Mai 2006)

hab den bericht bei 3sat gesehen. war echt witzig und interesant. aber 35 euro ist es dann definitiv nicht wert.

dann doch lieber die 15 euro für die "abenteuer"dvd. wobei wohl eine mischung aus beidem das beste wäre. bei der abenteuer-alpencross fehlt an manchen stellen einfach der tiefgang.


----------



## helluvastar (5. Mai 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> hab den bericht bei 3sat gesehen. war echt witzig und interesant. aber 35 euro ist es dann definitiv nicht wert.
> 
> dann doch lieber die 15 euro für die "abenteuer"dvd. wobei wohl eine mischung aus beidem das beste wäre. bei der abenteuer-alpencross fehlt an manchen stellen einfach der tiefgang.



also ich find die abenteuer-dvd saugut. wo da der tiefgang fehlen - check ich nicht . kannste nochwas dazu schreiben ??

was hätte man doch besser machen sollen ? das waren ja alle keine profis, die jeden tag filme machen (ausser vll. roland).

die dvd hat doch von allem etwas, landschaftsaufnahmen, trails, interviews, anmerkungen zur stimmung im team, hüttenfeeling.

von daher find ich die werbung von carsten auch ok. mir wäre die dvd auch 20 steine wert gewesen, aber das muss natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden....


----------



## pongi (5. Mai 2006)

helluvastar schrieb:
			
		

> die dvd hat doch von allem etwas, landschaftsaufnahmen, trails, interviews, anmerkungen zur stimmung im team, hüttenfeeling.




genau das hab ich als das problem empfunden. da werden einfach viele themen angeschnitten und appetit gemacht, aber man wird dann so ohne information gelassen.
gerade die berichte über die schlachten und bunker haben mir sehr gefallen, bin geschichtsfan, aber die informationen enden dann halt teilweise so abbrupt.
"das hier ist der xyz-bunker, da war die schlacht von 1914-1915,..." ZACK schnitt und weiter geht es. war mir einfach zu ruppig, zu abbrupt. hätte mich da über ein paar mehr infos gefreut wenn schon dieses thema angesprochen wird.

ansonsten fand ich die dvd sehr gut.
meine freundin ist übrigens zu der selben meinung gekommen. sie "musste" mit mir das video anschauen obwohl sie mit biken überhaupt nichts am hut hat und auch nicht besonders auf geschichte steht. zumindest nciht auf solche art von geschichte


----------



## ulp (10. Mai 2006)

Wir versuchen die Rechte an der Sendung zu erwerben. Momentan schaut es ganz gut aus. Vermutlich könnt Ihr in Kürze die DVD mit dem Film bei uns kaufen. Infos unter www.ulpbike.de


----------



## DinoS (10. Mai 2006)

ulp schrieb:
			
		

> Wir versuchen die Rechte an der Sendung zu erwerben. Momentan schaut es ganz gut aus. Vermutlich könnt Ihr in Kürze die DVD mit dem Film bei uns kaufen. Infos unter www.ulpbike.de




dann aber bitte unter dem ZDF-Preis gell und wer daraufhin bucht, kriegt 30% Rabatt auf eine ULP-TransX


----------



## ulp (10. Mai 2006)

Ganz so spendabel können wir nicht sein, der Preis wird aber sicherlich ein guter sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (11. Mai 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> ... Was man aber erwähnen sollte: bis Cortina ist ja nun kein kompletter Transalp, das ist ja noch mitten in den Bergen ...



interessante aussage


----------



## MATTESM (11. Mai 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> interessante aussage


interessanter kommentar zu interressanter aussage... 

wir kamen einfach nicht weiter und waren platt 

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Mai 2006)

Man sollte aufhören, wenn's am Schönsten ist - und Cortina('s Trails) sind verdammt schön!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## DinoS (11. Mai 2006)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> interessante aussage




Da hast Du natürlich Recht. Also ich wäre auch lieber in der Längsrichtung der Alpen ( von Frankreich bis Slowenien) gefahren, denn quer kann`s ja jede/r. Aber die Geizkragen vom ZDF tztztz..  

Nun wird der Saurier noch trauriger


----------



## bluemuc (12. Mai 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> interessanter kommentar zu interressanter aussage...
> 
> wir kamen einfach nicht weiter und waren platt
> 
> ..m..



interessante beschreibung )


----------



## dubbel (12. Mai 2006)

interessanter exkurs.


----------



## bluemuc (12. Mai 2006)

eher internes extra.


----------



## Christer (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo, 

es ist sind zwar noch ein paar Wochen, aber ihr könnt euch den Termin ja schon mal vormerken: 

Am Samstag dem 9. September um 17:30 h wird der Bericht noch einmal auf 3Sat wiederholt. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (6. September 2006)

Hallo, 

am Samstag dem 09.09.2006 (17:30 - 18:00 h), Sonntag dem 10.09.2006 (04:10 - 04:45 h) und Mittwoch dem 13.09.2006 (11:30 - 12:00 h) wiederholt der Sender 3Sat noch einmal den Bericht: 

*Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen*

(Erstsendung: 29.4.2006)

Jeden Sommer rollen mehr als 150.000 Mountainbiker abseits asphaltierter Wege über die Alpen. Hunderte von Kilometern und Tausende von Höhenmetern mit eigener Muskelkraft zu überwinden ist für viele der Höhepunkt ihres Radsportlebens. 
3sat begleitet sechs Mountainbiker auf ihrer Tour über die Alpen. Dabei zeigt jede Etappe der sechstägigen Tour von Scharnitz nach Cortina d'Ampezzo eine neue Facette alpiner Welt. 

Der Bericht ist absolut super. Also, vergesst nicht die Video/DVD Recorder einzuschalten. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (10. September 2006)

Ich habs aufgezeichnet und in drei Teilen bei youtube hochgeladen:

Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3


----------



## joines (10. September 2006)

Perfekt! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Splash (10. September 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs aufgezeichnet und in drei Teilen bei youtube hochgeladen:
> 
> Teil 1
> Teil 2
> Teil 3



Super Sache das  . Aber runterladen kann man das da nicht oder? Nur streamen oder?


----------



## santacruzblur! (21. September 2006)

Doch, man kann es runterladen. Ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Aber du kriegst eine .FLV (Flash Video) Datei. Etwas mehr tricky ist es auf ein anderes Format zu konvertieren (z.B. DVD, oder .AVI etc.)

Hier gibt es eine gute Anleitung wie man es runterladen und auf DVD Format konvertieren kann: http://forum.videohelp.com/viewtopic.php?t=304962

Mit dem in der Anleitung genannten SUPER converter kan mann es natuerlich nich nur auf DVD, sondern auch auf viele andere Formate konvertieren.

Und den SUPER converter bekommst du hier:
http://www.erightsoft.com/S5E01.html

Gruss,
Tomek


----------



## Don Raul (22. September 2006)

Ach,ihr mit eurem umkonvertieren, ist doch viel zu umständlich. 

Ich hab das Video schon seit ner Weile als Divx bei nem One-click Filehoster geuppt. Den Link kann ich euch per PN schicken.


----------



## Tifftoff (24. September 2006)

Im ZDF Infokanal läüfts jeden Tag bis Oktober

z.B. 

Di 26.9. 17.45 	nah & fern
Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen 
Magazin, 2006

allerdings nur 15 Minuten

andere Termine einfach mal auf deren Homepage suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (25. September 2006)

Und wo gibt´s den ZDF Infokanal  nur digital oder auch im Kabel .


----------



## Matze. (28. September 2006)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Im ZDF Infokanal läüfts jeden Tag bis Oktober
> 
> z.B.
> 
> ...





Halloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Bekomme ich eine Antwort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich will sehen wo ich gefahren bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## pongi (29. September 2006)

gibt es meines wissens nach nur digital.

aber man kann auch beim zdf einzelne sendungen auf video anfordern. kostet halt ein wenig


----------



## missmarple (29. September 2006)

Ich hätte mal noch eine "inhaltliche" Frage zu dem Bericht: es gibt eine Stelle - ist leider schon ein Weilchen her, seit ich den Bericht gesehen habe... - bei der das Bike irgendwie nur "auf dem Rucksack" hängend, quasi "freihändig getragen" wird.   War das wirklich so oder hat mir die Optik einen Streich gespielt??? Wenn nicht, würde mich brennend interessieren, wie das funktioniert (mit Spanngurten o.ä. am Rucksack?!)...

Für Aufklärung dankbare Grüsse... ;-)


----------



## pongi (29. September 2006)

das geht schon, brauchst keine spanngurte

vor das bike stehen, ganz unten greifen und dann legst du es dir einfach auf die schultern bzw den rucksack.
und je nachdem wo du langläufst und wie dein rucksack sich formt hält das


----------



## Fubbes (29. September 2006)

Das freihändige tragen sah in der Tat interessant aus. Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich auch dabei um die Vertridertechnik handelt, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233399

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## missmarple (29. September 2006)

@pongi: dank Dir!  Werd's wohl demnächst mal im Selbstversuch testen... ;-)




Fubbes schrieb:


> Das freihändige tragen sah in der Tat interessant aus. Ich nehme mal an, dass es sich auch dabei um die Vertridertechnik handelt, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233399


Hmmm, ich glaub, Du meinst wieder was anderes... Da wird das Bike ja quasi "umgekehrt" (sprich Kurbel oben, Sattel unten) getragen - im Bericht sah's eher nach einem "aufrechten" Transport aus. Ist aber wie gesagt schon ein Weilchen her, seit ich ihn gesehen habe...


----------



## Fubbes (29. September 2006)

Vielleicht sagt MATTESM auch mal was dazu. Er war es ja schließlich, der das Bike so getragen hat


----------



## DinoS (1. Oktober 2006)

Matze. schrieb:


> Halloooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Bekomme ich eine Antwort!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ich will sehen wo ich gefahren bin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



Warst Du dabei bei der Tour?


----------



## Christer (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,



missmarple schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal noch eine "inhaltliche" Frage zu dem Bericht: es gibt eine Stelle - ist leider schon ein Weilchen her, seit ich den Bericht gesehen habe... - bei der das Bike irgendwie nur "auf dem Rucksack" hängend, quasi "freihändig getragen" wird.   War das wirklich so oder hat mir die Optik einen Streich gespielt??? Wenn nicht, würde mich brennend interessieren, wie das funktioniert (mit Spanngurten o.ä. am Rucksack?!)...
> 
> Für Aufklärung dankbare Grüsse... ;-)



Hier sind ein paar Bilder dazu. Ich hoffe das ist "medienrechtlich" kein Problem. 













Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomG (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe mir die Sendung mittlerweile auch schon ein paar mal angesehen.
Echt gut gemacht. 

Ich möchte im nächsten Jahr auch mal einen Alpencross angehen. 
Worüber ich mir immer noch nicht im klaren bin, wie Fit muß man wirklich sein?

Haben sich die Teilnehmer speziell vorbereitet oder reicht es wirklich wenn man konsequent fährt. Ich hab jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres 4000 km runter. 

Wir sieht es mit dem Fahrtechnischen Anspruch aus. 

Und wie ist es dann in der Gruppe - es sind ja sicherlich extrem gute und auch eher schwächere Fahrer dabei - klappt das dann auch??

Auch die organisation schien ja perfekt geklappt zu haben. Der einzige Nachteil ist hier doch, wenn man gebucht hat, dann muß man auch fahren. Was ist wenn das Wetter wirklich absolut schlecht ist?

Bin 43 Jahre und fahre seit gut einem Jahr MTB - bin vom Rennrad umgestiegen.

Für ein paar Meinungen (vorallem der Teilnehmer / Tourguide) wäre ich 
echt dankbar.

Schönen Sonntag noch
Thomas


----------



## Carsten (1. Oktober 2006)

schau mal auf meine HP. Da gibt es Infos zu vieln Pässen in der Passadtenbank und eine Berwertung nach STS (Singletrail Skala) dazu. Da kannst Du Dir ein genaues Bild der geplanten Tour machen.

zur Tragetechnik gibts hier Infos: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=233399
Ich nehme an auf den gezeigten Bildern wurde das Oberrohr zischen Schulter und Rucksack geklemmt. Ohne Riemen. Viele Rucksäcke haben genau dort aber Stellriemen, die man dazu zweckentfremden kann.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge jedoch die Vertrider Technik


----------



## DinoS (1. Oktober 2006)

TomG schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trekkinger (1. Oktober 2006)

TomG schrieb:


> Haben sich die Teilnehmer speziell vorbereitet oder reicht es wirklich wenn man konsequent fährt. Ich hab jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres 4000 km runter.


Habe sowas zwar noch nie selbst gefahren, denke aber, dass diese KM-Leistung, sofern die nicht nur im Flachland gefahren wurden, ausreichen, um da oder bei etwas ähnlichem mitzumachen.

Dino hat natürlich schon recht - das ist ein Gruppenerlebnis und hat von daher alleine schon deswegen ein schöneres Erlebnis insgesamt.


----------



## missmarple (1. Oktober 2006)

@snoopyracer: danke für die Bilder!!!  So erkennt man etwas besser den Unterschied zur Vertrider-Technik, als durch verbale Beschreibungen... ;-)

@Carsten: dank Dir! Das mit den zweckentfremdeten Stellriemen meinte er vermutlich, als er in dem Bericht davon sprach, dass "man das mit einem guten Bike-Rucksack" kann... Ohne kann ich mir nämlich ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das Bike ohne weiteres in Balance bleibt, oder?!

Was mich allgemein nochmal interessieren würde ist, ob man den Bericht denn mittlerweile auch von anderer (sprich kostengünstigerer) Quelle als ZDF/3sat beziehen kann??? Ist vielleicht Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, aber "anderswo" bekommt man MTB-DVDs (z. B. über die Alpen oder den Gardasee ;-) ) auch zu faireren Preisen...


----------



## Skymaster (2. Oktober 2006)

@ DinoS
geanu der Meinung bin ich auch!

Hatte meinen ersten Alpencross mit relativ schlechter Vorbereitung angegangen und habe es auch geschaft!   

Wenn es konditionell einfach nicht mehr geht nächtigt man (soweit möglich) einfach früher oder man muss eben beissen!
Und zur Fahrtechnik: Wenn´s eben nicht mehr geht wird geschoben...

Außerdem weiß man ja vorher welche Tour man fährt!!
Wäre zumindest von Vorteil...


----------



## MATTESM (2. Oktober 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Vielleicht sagt MATTESM auch mal was dazu. Er war es ja schließlich, der das Bike so getragen hat



tschuldigung!
komm grad zurück aus dem stilfser nationalpark (auf suche nach neuen trails)... und ich musste wieder tragen. 

also: diese "poser-szene" aus dem lieb gewonnen film ist ohne trick und doppelten boden. einen diamantrahmen kannst du mit dem oberrohr auf den rucksack legen. wenn der gut gefüllt ist (was er beim guiden (leider) immer ist) bildet sich eine ganz hervorragende auflage, so dass das teil nicht sonderlich drückt. man hat den schwung, den es braucht, das bike gleich mittig aufzulegen, recht schnell raus. und da liegt es tatsächlich ohne befestigung ganz passabel, so dass man es nicht dauernd halten muss. einfach mal ausprobieren. geht sicher mit jedem guten bike rucksack. befestigen macht keinen sinn, das würde mich viel zu sehr nerven und vor allem bei passagen, bei denen du immer wieder mal ein stück fahren kannst, nicht praktikabel sein. 

und dann zu den fragen von TomG:

_Ich möchte im nächsten Jahr auch mal einen Alpencross angehen. 
Worüber ich mir immer noch nicht im klaren bin, wie Fit muß man wirklich sein?_
das hängt schon mal davon ab was du dir vornimmst. man kann relativ leichte touren (die auch sehr schön sind) und eben ziemlich heftige routen fahren. und entsprechend sollte man auch vorbereitet sein. die schwierigkeit der tagesetappen kommen dann ja 5 bis 7 mal hinter einander auf dich zu. damit ist klar was du im vorfeld leisten können solltest: entsprechende touren mit ähnlicher km- und höhenmeter-leistung und gern auch etwas mehr, das mit einem rucksack (das sind viele auch nicht gewöhnt). im regelfall weißt du ja, dass du so eine tour vor hast und kannst dann früh im jahr anfangen, die grundlagen zu legen. und im vorfeld der transalp empfiehlt es sich, verstärkt touren mit dem anspruch der geplanten transalp zu fahren, auch mal mit einer übernachtung (schöne 2-tagestouren mit rucksack).  

_Haben sich die Teilnehmer speziell vorbereitet oder reicht es wirklich wenn man konsequent fährt. Ich hab jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres 4000 km runter. _
das klingt doch schon nicht schlecht. vor allem wenn diese auch mit den entsprechenden höhenmetern garniert sind. die kilometer sind in der frühen phase des jahres wichtig (grundlagentraining), später solltest du dir die notwendige "berghärte" holen. 

_Wir sieht es mit dem Fahrtechnischen Anspruch aus. _
wiederum: abhängig von dem schwierigkeitsgrad, den du vorhast. auf einer "via claudia" kann man auf besten wegen und straßen fahren und braucht sich in sachen fahrtechnik nur mit dingen wie bremsen und Co auseinandersetzen. und wenn der anspruch steigt und die singel tracks das salz in der suppe bilden, dann wird eine gute bis sehr gute bike beherrschung wichtig. und dann gilt grundsätzlich: auf der transalp defensiv fahren. man fährt exponiert, möchte eine ganze woche ohne sturz erleben. das, was ich daheim auf meiner hausrunde ausprobiere, werde ich mir auf der transalp irgendwo obehalb 2000 meter sparen. 

_Und wie ist es dann in der Gruppe - es sind ja sicherlich extrem gute und auch eher schwächere Fahrer dabei - klappt das dann auch??_
das sollte nicht sein. bei veranstaltern sind die touren nach levels (schwierigkeitsgraden) klassifiziert. wer nicht genau weiß wie er sich im vergleich zu einer tour einschätzen kann, sollte sich rat beim veranstalter suchen. ein guter wird versuchen, mit dir gemeinsam die "richtige" tour zu finden. am ende streuen die gruppen natürlich immer (so wie deine freunde auch nicht alle exakt gleich fahren werden), aber das gehört zu gruppenerlebnissen dazu. sollte es mal zu extremen streuungen kommen kann ein guter veranstalter selbst während der woche noch reagieren (z.b. wenn parallel mehrere gruppen unterwegs sind, die unterschiedlich stark / schnell sin). 

_Auch die organisation schien ja perfekt geklappt zu haben. Der einzige Nachteil ist hier doch, wenn man gebucht hat, dann muß man auch fahren. Was ist wenn das Wetter wirklich absolut schlecht ist?_
niemand muss müssen. aber wir alle sind in den meisten fällen ohnehin an unsere urlaubsplanungen gebunden, einfach mal losfahren wenn die sonne scheint ist den wenigsten möglich. eine tour ist aber wiederum nicht in stein gemeißelt und ein guide wird je nach wetter die streckenführung variieren und wenn möglich sogar die tage umplanen, die übernachtungen umplanen (kommt aber selten vor, so gravierend schlecht ist es gott sei dank nicht so häufig). keiner wird z.b. bei gewitter auf gedeih und verderb eine gruppe über den pass jagen. wichtig ist einfach das beste aus einer woche zu machen. und interessant: mir ists schon oft so gegangen dass ich bei schlechtem wetter eine verkürzung oder ähnliches angeboten habe und die gruppe unisono entschieden hat die tour so zu fahren wie geplant. gruppendynamik und motivation.

grüße! 

..m..


----------



## Matze. (2. Oktober 2006)

DinoS schrieb:


> Warst Du dabei bei der Tour?



 Natürlich nicht, oder meinst Du ich lasse mir das Gepäck an den Arshh tragen, das nehme ich schon selbst mit .
Ich bin (fast) dieselbe Tour mit einem Kumpel gefahren, allerdings bei überragendem Wetter, 30° wurden so gut wie nie unterschritten selbst am Pfundererjoch reichte Abends eine Windweste ohne Ärmel für die Abfahrt.
An der Faneshütte dann der Traum eines Traumes, brüllende Hitze, Fernsicht, und der landschaftliche Overkill. Aber auch die anderen Teile waren super, z.B. Karwendel, da war ich als Allgäuer noch nie, ist Luftlinie eigentlich nicht soo weit, aber für mich totales Neuland, ganz anders als die Allgäuer Alpen oder der Gardasee.


----------



## TomG (2. Oktober 2006)

Boah da bin ich platt,

vielen herzlichen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos.

Ich denke mal, ich werde mich im Frühjar konsequent darauf vorbereiten.
Wenn man Fit genug ist, macht es höchstwarschinlich auch mehr Spaß und es geht ja nicht alleine ums Biken, die Landschaft das Erlebnis selbst kann man sicherlich mit entsprechender Fitness auch besser geniesen.

Bin mir allerdings noch nicht schlüssig, in welchem Monat die Chancen auf gutes Wetter am besten sind. 

Und auch die Route steht noch nicht ganz fest. Zum einen denke ich wäre die Via Claudia für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Wobei mir die Route Scharnitz - Cortina auch sehr gefallen würde.

Eines weiß ich mit Sicherheit - im nächsten Jahr packe ich es an.

Also vielen Dank nochmals
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (3. Oktober 2006)

Die besten Monate sind Juli und August, in den letzten beiden Jahren war der Juli immer super, der August immer besch..eiden. Das kann aber in den nächsten Jahren auch total umgekehrt sein. Der Juni ist meist zu früh, wegen Schnee, der September hat oft gutes Wetter, aber die Tage sind schon sehr kurz.
Prinzipiell würde ich immer unter der Woche losfahren, vor allem auf den Hauptrouten meidet man so den großen Ansturm und die geführten Touren.
Meiden würde ich auch die ersten beiden Augustwochen, denn da haben alle Urlaub und zur Krönung ist in Italien, Österreich und Bayern, Maria Himmelfahrt
am 15.08.


----------



## Bond007 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hab mir am WE ganz in Ruhe alle 3 Teile der Alpenüberquerung angesehen und muß sagen, das mir sowas für´n Anfang in jedem Fall ausreichen würde!  
Wollte mim am Spez´l im nächsten Jahr einen (organisierten) Alpen-X bestreiten und hatten uns eigentlich was ziemlich heftiges vorgenommen - so
mit 18.000 HM auf 7 Tagen vom Tegernsee zum Lago runter...aber wenn man sich dann mal die HM auf einen Tag umrechnet, wären das knappe 2.400-2.500 im Schnitt und das eben eine ganze Woche lang - da werd´n wir uns wohl erstmal was "Zivileres" vornehmen, was "Besseres" kann man ja immer noch durchführen.


----------



## Matze. (3. Oktober 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Hab mir am WE ganz in Ruhe alle 3 Teile der Alpenüberquerung angesehen und muß sagen, das mir sowas für´n Anfang in jedem Fall ausreichen würde!
> Wollte mim am Spez´l im nächsten Jahr einen (organisierten) Alpen-X bestreiten und hatten uns eigentlich was ziemlich heftiges vorgenommen - so
> mit 18.000 HM auf 7 Tagen vom Tegernsee zum Lago runter...aber wenn man sich dann mal die HM auf einen Tag umrechnet, wären das knappe 2.400-2.500 im Schnitt und das eben eine ganze Woche lang - da werd´n wir uns wohl erstmal was "Zivileres" vornehmen, was "Besseres" kann man ja immer noch durchführen.



Selbst auf 9 Tage verteilt, wären das noch satt HM pro Tag, man muß auch bedenken, daß man die nicht tagesgleich stückeln kann. Wenn dann noch schlechtes Wetter, Pannen oder verfahren dazukommt, dann wird´s stressig.


----------



## Bond007 (3. Oktober 2006)

*@Matze.:* Vollkommen richtig, daher werd´n mir uns auch definitiv was
Leichteres aussuchen, also vor allem weniger HM und weniger anspruchsvoll
als ursprünglich angedacht war/ist!


----------



## Christer (11. September 2007)

Hallo, 

der wirklich gute Bericht wird in den nächsten Wochen ein paar mal im ZDF Infokanal wiederholt. Leider aber auf 15 Minuten gekürzt. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Carsten (12. September 2007)

Einen neuen Alpencross Film wird es demnächst auch geben.

im Juli war Roland Schymik mit Andreas Albrecht auf seiner Lieblingsroute über die Alpen unterwegs.
Ein toller Film ist entstanden.
Den Trailer kann man ab jetzt online bewundern:
http://www.abenteuer-alpencross.de/deutsch/06_alpencross_2/alpencross_2.html

Bis der Film ganz fertig wird, dauert noch. Also es wird schon noch dieses Jahr, aber erstmal kommt ja der Korsika-Film Ende September...

...und später noch eine  Westalpencross Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (22. Dezember 2007)

Wer den Bericht noch mal schauen möchte: 

Am 02.02.2008 kommt von 06:00 bis 06:30 Uhr die Wiederholung auf 3sat. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## dubbel (23. Dezember 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Einen neuen Alpencross Film wird es demnächst auch geben.


aber 


DinoS schrieb:


> Man sollte endlich damit aufhören, Transalps als Heldentaten anzusehen. Das sind sie nicht. ...


----------



## MATTESM (23. Dezember 2007)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Wer den Bericht noch mal schauen möchte:
> 
> Am 02.02.2008 kommt von 06:00 bis 06:30 Uhr die Wiederholung auf 3sat.
> 
> ...




...oder auf der ULPbike.de einfach runterladen, da ist der 30min film auf der home eingestellt...

keine heldentat. aber schee wars...  

..m..


----------

